# Goaloo Livescore:Free tips & betting previews



## moonzhong (Mar 23, 2016)

The free tips of the football match and betting previews. Welcome to discuss with me.

Sao Paulo VS Botafogo SP Betting Odds Prediction 3/24/2016 Brazil Campeonato Paulista
Sao Paulo vs Botafogo SP Betting Tips
1x2 Picks: Sao Paulo to win or Draw
1x2 Odds Picks: Botafogo SP +1.25
http://www.goaloo.com/tips/Sao-Paul...4-2016-Brazil-Campeonato-Paulista-115484.html


----------



## Betting Forum (Mar 23, 2016)

Hi @moonzhong . I will let this post up since its your first, but here we allow posting of links only after useful information is posted, there is no reasoning behind your choices.


----------

